# Largest Geniculata I have ever seen



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought this girl in  November 2007 at 2.75".  She was already really fat and a really aggressive feeder.
The previous owner ,a nice guy who had her for 6 months ,bought her at 2nd instar and he already knew the way this one was growing was a little abnormal. 

She begun to gain  tremendous amount of thickness and size with every molt, she never refused food..Ever!

Here  is "Miia"  today. Look at that body size  ...Is the size of an adult Theraphosa blondi's body! Because of the position of it, the abdomen in fact look smaller since it wasn't parallel to the floor. Pictures never do justice


----------



## Terry D (Jan 22, 2011)

Fran, Nice!  I just lost my big girl, although certainly nowhere near the size of that one. 



Terry


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for your lost!!! 

I have had maybe 20 diff Genicuata...And seen many more, of course but...
Miia is ridiculously big compared to the rest!

She has  a great temperament, very entertaining


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, she is stout!  Hell, she's not that old, she might still have some growing to do!


----------



## Suidakkra (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow Fran,  you sharing protein shakes with her,lol?  She's huge, very nice looking Genic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xchondrox (Jan 22, 2011)

Definately a big girl, This was my biggun! 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=68518&d=1200767587

Her abdomen was the size of a racket ball lol That little male was a brave one, was a site to see him push her back!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, quite gorgous no doubt!

The abdomen of Miia is way fatter than it looks in that picture, but she was "standing" on her legs with her abdomen sort of inclined where the spineretts where touching the floor but the the oposite side was  up in the air, so it looks half the size!


----------



## DansDragons (Jan 22, 2011)

she couldn't hold that big heavy butt up huh, lol. nice monster there fran, i'm jealous.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! she is gorgeous!  I love the diagram Fran. haha.

even in the picture she is pushing 6 plus inches!  thats impressive, considering she isnt sprawled out, and her butt is down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hobo (Jan 22, 2011)

The immature me (that is to say, me, I guess) is laughing at the naughty looking picture Fran drew and everyone saying how big she is. 
6" plus indeed!

Seriosuly she's a bigg'un for sure. You should get into dwarfs, see how big they get in your care.:drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow that is one big A. geniculata. I am getting my first little one this week, I hope it turns out to be a nice giant like Mia.

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




Hobo said:


> The immature me (that is to say, me, I guess) is laughing at the naughty looking picture Fran drew and everyone saying how big she is.
> 6" plus indeed!
> 
> Seriosuly she's a bigg'un for sure. You should get into dwarfs, see how big they get in your care.:drool:


Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing. When I first looked at the picture he drew I was quite shocked actually.


----------



## Johnny1320 (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a big girl!


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2011)

Truly impressive specimen, Fran.  :clap:

Am I correct in estimating her max I-IV DLS at 8" ?


----------



## VinceG (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn... beautiful female you got there, she looks huge!


----------



## Newflvr (Jan 22, 2011)

Venom said:


> Truly impressive specimen, Fran.  :clap:
> 
> Am I correct in estimating her max I-IV DLS at 8" ?


Just out of curiosity how did you come up with that number? I come up with DLS of 6 1/2.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! She's beautiful!


----------



## Terry D (Jan 22, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Just out of curiosity how did you come up with that number? I come up with DLS of 6 1/2.


:? How do you figure that?  The body alone is 5" and legs 1 and 4 are almost entirely scrunched inward in the photo. I believe it is at least 8" if not slightly more with the legs fully extended- and darn well THICK to boot.


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Just out of curiosity how did you come up with that number? I come up with DLS of 6 1/2.


Because, as TerryD said, her legs are scrunched up. Neither her front nor rearmost legs are fully extended. And, she isn't diagonal to the tape measure, but parallel. Placing her diagonally to it will lengthen the legspan, as also will fully extending her legs.


----------



## Newflvr (Jan 22, 2011)

Terry D said:


> :? How do you figure that?  The body alone is 5" and legs 1 and 4 are almost entirely scrunched inward in the photo. I believe it is at least 8" if not slightly more with the legs fully extended- and darn well THICK to boot.


Left front -Right rear normal stance. My opinion is stretching them out as some folks do is not natural, hell I'm 6'4" on my toes.


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Left front -Right rear normal stance. My opinion is stretching them out as some folks do is not natural, hell I'm 6'4" on my toes.


Unfortunately, getting them to stretch to their maximum (safe) legspan is the only way to get a universal, stable measurement. Every other position for the legs is highly relative, and unreprodocable. The maximum extension of the legs, however, is standard per the size of the tarantula, so that is how we can estimate what a 6" or an 8" tarantula looks like visually--how big it is in real life--just by being given that number, because it corresponds to an established standard for sizing.

The way I size my tarantulas to Max DLS, is to get them to snag just their front claws onto my hand, while embedding their rear claws in a carpet or fabric surface. I then spread their legs out to their maximum natural extension, and use my tape measure on that position. Everyone has their own technique, but basically you need their legs to be at their full length to get a reliable number on their size. A "resting DLS," with legs not stretched to maximum, really isn't a stable, reliable measurement, because that position could imply a variety of positions and extensions for the legs.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Venom said:


> Unfortunately, getting them to stretch to their maximum (safe) legspan is the only way to get a universal, stable measurement. Every other position for the legs is highly relative, and unreprodocable. The maximum extension of the legs, however, is standard per the size of the tarantula, so that is how we can estimate what a 6" or an 8" tarantula looks like visually--how big it is in real life--just by being given that number, because it corresponds to an established standard for sizing.
> 
> The way I size my tarantulas to Max DLS, is to get them to snag just their front claws onto my hand, while embedding their rear claws in a carpet or fabric surface. I then spread their legs out to their maximum natural extension, and use my tape measure on that position. Everyone has their own technique, but basically you need their legs to be at their full length to get a reliable number on their size. A "resting DLS," with legs not stretched to maximum, really isn't a stable, reliable measurement, because that position could imply a variety of positions and extensions for the legs.



..Man...Really, not because this is my T...But I have never ever agreed with you more since the second I joined this site till right now.

You are absolutely right. I remember (And damn it im gonna look for it) the last "acurate" meassurment i got from her was 3 molths ago. The molt measured 7.1" DLS.

As Terry and Venom have pointed out, if you stretch her legs and put the tape on the diagonal position you will get a bit over 8" inches.

Still, thats not what makes her a monster but the fact you WONT SEE  a Geniculata with 4.75" bodylenght or alomost 2" wide carpace!


PS yeah, the stupid draw I did is funny XD, It was just to explain the abdomen position.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Jan 22, 2011)

Daaaaamn! 

She is a beauty!


----------



## Venom (Jan 22, 2011)

Fran said:


> ..Man...Really, not because this is my T...But I have never ever agreed with you more since the second I joined this site till right now.
> 
> You are absolutely right. I remember (And damn it im gonna look for it) the last "acurate" meassurment i got from her was 3 molths ago. The molt measured 7.1" DLS.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks Fran!  I consider that high praise, coming from you.

Yeah, a 2" carapace....that's stepping into Lasiodora/ Theraphosa territory there, for sure! A 4.75" body _certainly _is. It's almost as if her body is too big for her legs (which are big enough, too...), in a sense. 

I'd be curious to know what she weighs.


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Venom said:


> Wow! Thanks Fran!  I consider that high praise, coming from you.
> 
> Yeah, a 2" carapace....that's stepping into Lasiodora/ Theraphosa territory there, for sure! A 4.75" body _certainly _is. It's almost as if her body is too big for her legs (which are big enough, too...), in a sense.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what she weighs.


Me too, I dont have any high precise scale to weight her but she is really really heavy!

Thats the thing, she has "short" legs compared to her body. Her quelicera, which are not really showing in this picture, are extremely bulky! Almost  Thicker than many of my adult female Theraphosa. Oo

I couldnt take the picture since I was alone, but as I was re housing her  I meassured her DLS while climbing in the glass in  her "older" enclosure and she is a *little* bit over 8".
She is quite young considering how long this girls live with propper care...!


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2011)

Again, not that it matters, but there you can clearly see that *without altering herself *stretching those legs parallel to the floor, you will easily get the 8+" DLS meassurment.


----------



## syndicate (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking girl Fran!I have one thats about that size here as well.Could prob take some photos if you guys like!
-Chris


----------



## kylestl (Jan 22, 2011)

Big girl. Hopefully this will be genetic and she'd have big offspring. That would be awesome!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Jan 23, 2011)

Very pretty! I hope mine gets to be that big one day...


----------



## Royal_T's (Jan 23, 2011)

She is gorgeous. :clap:


----------



## TomM (Jan 23, 2011)

Please tell me this thing will be bred! That's a monster!  Side note: I'm pretty sure you live near by where I live in eastern PA.  I might actually be trying to sell a few T's and would prefer not to ship.  If you'd want to check out my profile I have all of my tarantulas listed there. PM me if you see anything you might want.


----------



## Wink (Jan 23, 2011)

nice T fran! i dont own any of these yet sadly, but i will be getting one soon!


----------



## RichRollin (Jan 23, 2011)

syndicate said:


> Nice looking girl Fran!I have one thats about that size here as well.Could prob take some photos if you guys like!
> -Chris


I would!  Nothing better than seeing a really big, spectacular specimen of a given spider.

Also, in my experience, A. geniculata are usually quite heavy bodied in proportion to their legspan.  Very stout, powerfully built spiders.


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice thread. Enjoyed the read and am looking forward to my girl getting that big! She just molted to about 7" last week.

Fran, by chance do you still have molt charts for her? I am ever curious to see molt charts for larger/older Ts, wanting to see how molt and growth rates taper off after they reach adulthood.

And if I am not mistaken, did you sell her off a few months back?


----------



## grayzone (Feb 14, 2013)

Hobo said:


> The immature me (that is to say, me, I guess) is laughing at the naughty looking picture Fran drew and everyone saying how big she is.
> 6" plus indeed!
> 
> Seriosuly she's a bigg'un for sure. You should get into dwarfs, see how big they get in your care.:drool:


 I know this thread is old, and ive read this thing a FEW times, but this is the first time this caught my eye. HAHA.. i did a double take at the diagram and laughed harder than i should have. 
That pic looks a lil suspect to me!


----------



## ManlyMan7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing wrong with reviving an old thread, is there? Especially if it is a good one.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 14, 2013)

not when it shows off an amazing spider like that genic


----------



## bravesfan (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow...that is an awesome girl.  I got a sling about a month ago and just molted about how long does it take for her to approach that size.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh wow Fran, that is seriously impressive, that Carapace got me doing a double take on her, I'm interested in seeing an update too..

First your 11" blondi and now this, what are you feeding your T's..

My G.rosea is 7", King Baboon has a carapace 40mm by 30mm leg span of over 8", and my new T, which is a sp. of Hystercrates sp. Nigeria has 38mm x 32mm with a 7 3/4 span and almost round domed carapace with huge chelicirae.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 14, 2013)

^pics or it isnt true haha...


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. And I thought Ethel was big!


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Which part, I made a post on here ages ago about my Rosea.. 

Here is the thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?39576-Whats-the-biggest-G.Rosea-male-you-seen/page2
Scroll down till you see my post, She has molted again since this too..

Here is my new Hysterocrates thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...b-at-IDing-this-Hysterocrates-sp-from-Nigeria


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

grayzone said:


> ^pics or it isnt true haha...


My 8" plus KB...


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

On my ipad, the picture above has gone weird, is it displaying properly?


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Feb 14, 2013)

Scolopeon said:


> My 8" plus KB...


Whaaaaat an 8+" King Baboon?? That is intense, please, do not get bitten by that!

---------- Post added 02-15-2013 at 11:27 AM ----------




Scolopeon said:


> On my ipad, the picture above has gone weird, is it displaying properly?


Don't worry it's displaying properly


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope this genic is bred. How beautiful, and impressive!

Yikes, that is a big baboon...I second the "don't get bit" sentiment!


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Surprisingly docile for the size, I think once they get like that they mellow out... That genic of Frans destroys her in chunkiness though, The back legs are what give KBs that length, all other legs are shorter... I'll get a pic of my Rosea she is huge too, about 12 years old.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

Getting a full measurement is hard, she may not be the full 7" but she is definately the 6.5-7 region.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 14, 2013)

So docile too, can manipulate her without any problems.. I don't want to risk injuring my T's to get full measurements so I can only hope they fully extend so I can guesstimate.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 15, 2013)

Tried PMing Fran to let him know his thread is alive, his box is full, he really needs to update us on her size...


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there any way to message someone when their inbox is full? besides email of course..


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 15, 2013)

A. geniculata has been recorded at 8" max right? Like Fran said, you can see the carapace is abnormal... You are lucky to have her, that has gotta be one of the biggest bodied T's in the hobby..


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 15, 2013)

Scolopeon said:


> A. geniculata has been recorded at 8" max right? Like Fran said, you can see the carapace is abnormal... You are lucky to have her, that has gotta be one of the biggest bodied T's in the hobby..


Bigger than that I believe. Closer to/at 9" IIRC.

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 15, 2013)

Bugmom said:


> Bigger than that I believe. Closer to/at 9" IIRC.
> 
> Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


Wow larger than I thought, according to a lot of sites, 8.5" is their max, if Fran was made aware his post is back, he could update us on her, it has been 2 years, enough time for a shed or two.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 15, 2013)

if i remember right it was sold? I swear i saw his FS add a long time ago (unless it was a different geniculata)


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice I heard Genic's & Brocklehurstis can get up to 9" nine inches
what a monster!
King baboons top off at like 10" I heard


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 16, 2013)

10" I would love to see, that is almost unheard of, I would more than likely believe 9" is the max, and some change.. A baboon of this size would be extremely rare, have you seen my "Hysterocrates hercules" Ultum? It is a similar size to the type specimen and has some unique features... I tried contacting Gallon but have been unsuccessful.

I know you were interested before from an old post.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 16, 2013)

Scolopeon said:


> 10" I would love to see, that is almost unheard of, I would more than likely believe 9" is the max, and some change.. A baboon of this size would be extremely rare, have you seen my "Hysterocrates hercules" Ultum? It is a similar size to the type specimen and has some unique features... I tried contacting Gallon but have been unsuccessful.
> 
> I know you were interested before from an old post.


I thought H Hercules was supposably extinct?? awesome I want to see it


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 17, 2013)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I thought H Hercules was supposably extinct?? awesome I want to see it


The carapace is huge, anyway i'm not sure if it is the real deal or an unknown sp, it could even be phoneyusa genus...
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ocrates-sp-from-Nigeria&p=2130504#post2130504

Can't seem to get hold of R. Gallon to ID it...


----------



## Boyd Blizard (Feb 17, 2013)

xchondrox said:


> Definately a big girl, This was my biggun!
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=68518&d=1200767587
> 
> Her abdomen was the size of a racket ball lol That little male was a brave one, was a site to see him push her back!!


That male is TINY. did she feast on him after pairing? I currently have a big female (@ 6-1/2" DLS) that ihave been trying to pair up with a good sized male (@7-1/2" DLS) He is more than willing but all she seems to do is run away, curl up, or flick hair like crazy. Just doesn't seem interested.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 17, 2013)

grayzone said:


> if i remember right it was sold? I swear i saw his FS add a long time ago (unless it was a different geniculata)


Wow I love Large Ts and would never sell one that Bulky


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys, stop stealing props from the horror movies! Haha!

 Seriously though, nice spiders.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 18, 2013)

I currently have a 7+ inch king baboon and a 7-8 inch nhandu species her carapace is huge, looks like the geniculata photo.
I would post pics but I'm on my iPhone and don't know how to.


----------



## Yella (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope mine grows nice and big, just had her first moult and seems to have grown loads. Looks a little skinny yet though, can't wait to get her fed back up!


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 18, 2013)

Heres the picture of my Nhandu Species, shes about 7+inches 

View attachment 113167


----------



## bloodred1889 (Feb 18, 2013)

Infact that photo is pretty much life size funnily enough


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 18, 2013)

She has a nice chunky carapace too, I love the colours of these spiders, they are on my to get list.

Did you see my KB a few pages back? Over 8"

Posted this about a bit too, here is my H. sp. Nigeria - 7-8"


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 18, 2013)

bloodred1889 said:


> Heres the picture of my Nhandu Species, shes about 7+inches
> 
> View attachment 113167


Makes me want SELL my Nhando its too small 
O wait I am allergic to the HAIRS~!


----------

